# My HT and 2-Channel Gear



## MrChip (Oct 9, 2009)

THEATER GEAR IN GREAT ROOM:

* Onkyo PR-SC885 A/V Controller
* Parasound 5125 Five Channel Power Amp
* Sony DVP-NC85H DVD/CD Player
* DirecTV HR20-700 DVR
* Adcom ACE-515 Power Enhancer
* Sony Bravia KDL-40V2500 LCD TV
* Paradigm Reference Studio 40 v2 Mains
* Paradigm Reference Studio CC v2 Center Channel
* Paradigm Reference ADP v2 Dipole Surrounds
* 1 Pair VMPS Subs w/ 12" Woven Kevlar Cones and
15" Down-firing Passive Radiator
* QSC RMX-850 Amp for Subs
* Logitech Harmony 880 Remote

DEN SYSTEM (12 x 12" Mancave):

* Hitachi HCA 8300 Preamp
* Carver Model 4000t Preamp
* Marantz CC3000 5 Disc CD Changer
* Nakamichi BX-300 Casette Recorder
* Panasonic DVD-A110 DVD/CD Player
* Sansui TU-717 AM-FM Tuner
* Creative Extigy USB Audio Interface For PC Sound
* Dynaco ST35 VT Power Amp w/ Modified Power Supply
* Dynaco ST70 VT Power Amp w/ Modified Front-end Circuitry
* Dahlquist DQ-20 Phased Array Speakers

MISC OTHER STUFF:

A tube amp kit from diyhifi.com, an Acrosound clone home-brew EL84 push pull tube amp and a home-brew MOSFET solid state amp.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice stuff! How do you like that Parasound?


----------



## MrChip (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. I really like the Parasound. I upgraded from a Yamaha RX-V2095 receiver and paired the Parasound amp with an Onkyo pre-pro. My HT rig sounds many times better. Couldn't be more pleased. 

My next upgrade will be in the subwoofer department. Will be a DIY sub with Exodus Shiva. Maybe a pair. I've already modeled the Shiva in a 6.3 ft³ slot vented enclosure and a single will most likely trump my dual subs.

After the sub upgrade I may do bigger mains and a dedicated amp for them. New mains will probably be DIY as well. Dedicated front mains amp will also allow me to run my system 7.1 with addition of two more (rear surround) speakers.

Chip


----------

